# Bee plant question



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Would I be safe in assuming that plants marketed as attractive to butterflies would also be attractive to bees?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

that would mean they produce nectar but the bees might not be able to work them anyway tongs could be to short for instance


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

No, you would be wrong in lots of cases because many plants and their pollinators have evolved together so the anatomy of the pollinator and the plant match. Even many plants that are pollinated by New World bees are not accessible to Old World honeybees. 

But there are many lists of honeybee forage plants floating around. Sometimes, too, the same plant that is a considered a good honey plant in one area is only so-so in another because a second plant that blooms at the same time is even better.

Enj.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Many yes, all no.....may attract native bees better but thats a good thing too


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

in my experience, anything I plant for the honey bees will be used exclusively by everything BUT the honey bees.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

phyber said:


> in my experience, anything I plant for the honey bees will be used exclusively by everything BUT the honey bees.


Unless you are using a tractor and plantimg acerage that is typically the case the only thing ive got honeybees to work in small yard plantings is muscari


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> Unless you are using a tractor and plantimg acerage that is typically the case the only thing ive got honeybees to work in small yard plantings is muscari


We have had good success planting/cultivating a few different plants and trees. The bees really work the redbuds, hawthorns, black locust and persimmon trees we have planted. We have cultivated patches of chicory and golden rod. The bees really work both. Still drops in the bucket as far as production goes.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2015)

The general public's aversion to bees keeps most plant sellers from advertising plants as attractive to bees. That said, I have talked to many plant breeders who have never given the attractive to bees question a single thought. I suppose the answer is going to have to be based on observation. Plants do vary in their attractiveness to bees depending on where they are growing and what else is blooming at the same time. Something that is not attractive this year may be very attractive next year


----------

